# Calvin's Institute of Christian Religion



## God'sElectSaint (May 28, 2015)

Just received a one volume copy of Calvin's institutes of the Christian religion and this thing is a brick. I am very excited to go through it though. I'll probably just go through slowly and take my time in it. Anyone read through this whole thing?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (May 28, 2015)

_The Institutes_ is a classic of Reformed theology and spirituality. It will be a challenge, but rewarding.

Here is a webpage http://www.reformation21.org/calvin/ with 244 entries that may accompany your reading for a year. 
(don't miss the "complete archives" tab at the bottom of the page for the remainder)


----------



## VictorBravo (May 28, 2015)

We had a recent thread on that: http://www.puritanboard.com/f24/calvins-institutes-86678/#post1076700

A lot of PB folks have read it through. As Ruben said in the other thread, it's not unusually long compared to other theology works.

And it certainly is worthwhile. I suspect you will develop an appreciation for his discipline in avoiding "rabbit trails."


----------



## Unoriginalname (May 28, 2015)

Read through it a few years back, totally worth it


----------



## Justified (May 28, 2015)

I'm just about through it for the first time; it's fantastic. I highly recommend that you listen to this free course on Calvin's Institutes from CTS: https://www.covenantseminary.edu/resources/resource/courses/calvins-institutes/

You just need to sign up for a free account. I first read a section; then I would listen to the corresponding lecture. That is what I'd recommend you do. 

Also I just finished reading _Calvin: A Guide for the Perplexed_ by Paul Helm. I'd also recommend reading that, but I'd read that after you've finished the Institutes.


----------



## God'sElectSaint (May 28, 2015)

Thanks guys I will use these resources. I think it will be a good read for me as a new Calvinist.


----------



## John the (Refo.) Baptist (Jun 3, 2015)

Is that the Henry Beveridge translation?

Blessings.


----------



## bookslover (Jun 4, 2015)

You can learn from the _Institutes_, but you must be patient. It takes Calvin an incredible amount of time, at times, to say what he wants to say.


----------



## joebonni63 (Jun 4, 2015)

there is a young lady on facebook that goes through this like school check it out but you have to join


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 4, 2015)

I think I've read it through 3 times. Or maybe 2 1/2 times.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jun 4, 2015)

A wonderful work, which will more than repay your labors in it.


----------



## GraceOverwhelmsMe (Jun 4, 2015)

I've been reading through it as a new Calvinist myself. I find myself having to re-read entire sections because it is an extremely difficult piece of literature, but I've found it extremely edifying. The man knew how to write, that's for sure. 

What blows my mind about Calvin is his ability to communicate both to the learned theologian and the layman alike. His expository teaching style was remarkably easy to follow for even the most simple of people, but put the man in the room with Luther and they could have theological discourse on a level that few people could understand fully and rightly.

Back to the _Institutes_, though, I find myself taking short "breaks" from it for a few days to a week to really process some of the stuff that I've read and to supplement it with easier stuff like R.C. Sproul's _Chosen By God_ that I know will help me to comprehend what he's saying better as I move along. 

Above and beyond the _Book of Concord_, this is the single most difficult text I've ever read, but I am loving every minute of it.


----------

